# How do you recognize 50 pesos gold counterfeit (fake)???



## Anonymous (May 12, 2009)

I have been buying 50 gold pesos in Banamex. 
They look brand new , I was told they are reissues from Banxico and Comex. 
Few days ago I bougt a digital scale (0.01 to 50 gr) to test them and I realized the weight varies from 41.6 to 41.7 gr., ...only 2 of them weighted 41.55 gr ( they look the same but weight less than the others) 
I made the ring test, and they sound like gold, also the diameter is correct (37mm) and the height close to 2.6mm. 
I know that the originaly minted in the 1920's weight 41.666 

I am concerned about thisissue and do not know if the difference in weight is reassonable or not . 
Does somebody have experience with this? 
I would appreciate any suggestion or guidance


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 12, 2009)

According to what I've read, Banxico reissued the '47 coin for several additional decades.

The ones that weigh 41.55 gms are still 99.71% of what they should be. I don't know what the possible error in their particular minting operation was, but .29% doesn't sound terrible. Not great, but not terrible.

When you say counterfeit, do you mean gold coins that were illegally made by another mint or non-gold coins? 

The weight, diameter, and thickness and very close to what they should be. The specific gravity is about 15, calculated from the dimensions and the weight. Are they a deep gold color? Only 2 metallic elements, gold and copper, have a color other than white (or gray). The specific gravity of copper is 8.9. Therefore, I can't see how it would be possible for them to be anything but gold.


----------



## qst42know (May 12, 2009)

Someone here had posted a video of a Chinese operation stamping out fake world coins. Now I can't find it. 

If you are reading this where did you post this subject?


----------



## jimdoc (May 12, 2009)

If China is making fake indian and large cents, I can't imagine they aren't trying gold;
http://coins.about.com/od/worldcoins/ig/Chinese-Counterfeiting-Ring/index.01.htm

http://www.goldstocknews.com/articles/2009/0409-Coins.html

http://lakdiva.org/coins/notes/iapn_ibscc.html


----------

